

Show HN: Our Christmas project / present to Grandma - tehansen

We made a really simple weba pp that people can use to share photos with their grandparents, who might not have a facebook account or in general are somewhat intimidated by computers.<p>Would love to get some feedback from HN, so we can make it better and make our grandma smile :)<p>You can check it out at: http://www.nannagram.com<p>launched www.nannagram.com. it's still a little rough around the edged, but we would really love feedback
======
tehansen
clickable: <http://www.nannagram.com>

